# White queso cheese



## mandoman (Sep 9, 2006)

This is a recipe for a queso cheese suitable for dip, topping for chicken enchaladas, chicken nachos, and many texmex faforites. The origional recipe was for a restaurant, so I had to scale down for home. Please let me know if it works for you.

      1/4 can chicken broth
      3 tblspn flour
      2 1/2 cups milk
      1 1/4 lb white american cheese grated (I've intended to try substitute Montery Jack, but haven't yet)
      1/4 tspn garlic powder
      1/4 can Rotel (diced tomato & peppers)
      1/2 med fresh tomato diced
      1/2 med yellow onion diced (optional)
      1/2 med bell pepper diced (optional)

 Heat broth and milk over med heat, slowly adding cheese, stiring until melted. Add flour and garlic.Stir until it starts to thicken, add fresh tomato and Rotel. Saute onion an bell pepper in small skillet until soft, then stir into cheese mixture. Best served hot, as it will thicken when cooled. Super flavor!


----------



## Shunka (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds good; never made it this way but it sounds wonderful! Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 9, 2006)

I would imagine that the Mexican white cheese would be the best to use in this.


----------



## Gayle (Sep 9, 2006)

This is exactly what I've been looking for! Thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 9, 2006)

The Mexican White Cheese(Queso Fresco) is basicaly White American.


I have done this with montery jack, the texture gets a little grainy. I am not sure why. Might of been the quality of the cheese?


----------



## jkath (Sep 9, 2006)

Perhaps instead of using monterey Jack, you could try asadero. 
In any sense, it sounds yummy! Mind if I put a few avo slices on top?


----------



## college_cook (Sep 9, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I would imagine that the Mexican white cheese would be the best to use in this.



That would be my guess as well... though I would also like to try Chihuahua cheese, and I think given the other ingredients, Queso Anejo would work quite well.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 9, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> The Mexican White Cheese(Queso Fresco) is basicaly White American.


 
Or the other way around... 

Another niggly point - sorry, I'm a real pain today  ... "Queso" means "Cheese" in Spanish, so a Queso Cheese Dip is a Cheese Cheese Dip. Geddit?  
I've tasted Mexican white cheese, Colombian, Venezuelan, Peruvian and Ecuatorian, and I doubt they're the same as American white cheese, for two good reasons. 
1) Latin-American cows do not seem to provide such rich milk as "Northern" ones..could be to do with altitude, temperature or what they eat. That doesn't make the cheese better, or worse - just different. 
2) Health Dept. regulations are probably far more stringent in the USA than in Latin-America. Again, no criticism - just a different taste.


----------

